

What content management system allows to serve private content via unique url? - bitcuration


======
feralmoan
bipio ([https://bip.io](https://bip.io)) kind of does it, its an ephemeral web
hook engine which can obfuscate content sources, with auth/ssl and temporary
lifespan etc. I could help you out with it if you want to give it a
try/experiment. email in my profile.

blog on content proxying : [http://blog.bip.io/post/88186517319/fun-with-http-
pods](http://blog.bip.io/post/88186517319/fun-with-http-pods)

